# If J-Will is gone......



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

*If J-Will is gone....*

....and we are unable to trade the pick, who do we take?

Wagner?
Dunleavy?
Ming?
Butler?
Woods?
Niko?
Gooden?


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

No trade huh? You are making it tough. I think Dunleavy has a big future and Butler is ready now. I'd take Ming to trade him but that is not allowed here. I like Gooden but we don't need a 4. I'll go with Dunleavy.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Yeah, I am sure if J-Will is gone we will have a trade lined up, but this is just in case all hell breaks loose.

By the way, I would take Wagner.....


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

Wagner is talented and can score. I am just not sure about him. I would have loved to see him play another year of college, I'd have a better handle on him.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

The thing I like about Wagner is that he meshes well with Tyson and Eddy, being from the same H.S. class. He led his team to an NIT champinship and he can flat out score. The main question is going to be his ability to run an NBA offense. I think he has this abilty, but he didn't get to show it at Memphis becuase he was forced to play out of position for the better of the team.

I think he is a guy that Krause has his eye on........


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

There is a thread on RealGM that talks about Wagner's workout in Memphis, it has excerpts from the Insider and they rave about him. The one thing I am sure about Krause is that I am sure I have no idea who he wants. I wanted Curry last year, but Chandler was a shock. The same for Jamal Crawford. His stock was rising, but I never thought he would go that high. It is going to be a very interesting 4 weeks.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Yeah, I read about the show he put on in Memphis...  

Anyways, you are right about Krause. No one truly knows what he is thinking, but I know that he usually gets someone hat was not thought of or discussed, at least pertaining to what Krause supposedly "liked".

We still have a ways to go yet. I'm not sure if I'll make it......


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

good thread guys! My choice? Dunleavy. He is the most ready of any of them after ming and jay will. If we had a little bit more veteran club than what we have, i wouldnt mind wagner. The way it stands it could take him a couple of years to really produce. We dont have that long now.


----------



## HJHJR (May 30, 2002)

I know the Bulls like Dunleavy alot. But I don't like the way he's trying to manipulate the draft. Pass.

Wagner's an interesting guy. The problem is, I'm not reading anything about teams trying to position themselves so they can draft him. That makes me wonder if he's a reach with the #2 pick. Pass.

Woods and Butler both have background issues. Pass.

Gooden's a fine player. Is he an impact player? Does he fill a need? And with Chandler and Fizer on board, how many minutes do you think he's going to get? Pass.

Niko and Wilcox are projects, and that's just what we don't need right now. Pass.

When you sort through what's left after Jay Williams, and who would actually be deserving of the #2 overall pick in the draft, there is no doubt in my mind that the Bulls would select Yao Ming. How often does a team get a chance to draft a 7'5", 296 pound, 21 year old athlete with skills and enough international experience to ensure that he won't be overwhelmed by his transition to the NBA lifestyle.

Ming is an athlete, not a pituitary freak. However, Ming has never had the opportunity to play with other athletes. Neither Wang Zhi Zhi or Mengke Bateer would ever be mistaken for athletes. Put Ming on the floor with the likes of Crawford, Rose, Chandler and Curry and in his efforts to just keep up, Yao may find new levels to his game he never thought he had. This is a kid who's been on cruise control his entire basketball career. If he's got heart and a strong desire to excel, the time he spends working with Tyson and Eddy under the tutalage of Bill Cartwright will make him a force in the NBA.

And if he does have a chance to play for the Bulls, watch and see how all these "complex negotiations" seem to resolve themselves overnight. The Chinese want Yao in Chicago. They won't do anything to screw it up.

So, if Jay Williams goes #1 somehow, we'll just have to settle for watching Cartwright find ways of jamming three of the leagues most talented front court prospects down everybody elses throats. That could be fun.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

It has to be Yao

I have never been a disciple..but I think if he is there with Jay gone he is a must pick


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

For the record, I don't see Houston passing up Ming or trading their pick. Thet are an organization that has won championships and prefer quality to quantity. They took Olajuwon even though they had Sampson and more recently, traded quantity for quality twice. The first time for Steve Francis and the second time for Eddie Griffin. They know that it takes stars to get you to the top and a shot at a quality center is so rare, I don't see them being tempted to get quantity.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Exactly!

I highly doubt that we would end up in a situation like this. We will have a few trade options and a few good players left to choose from. However, I really don't see Houston passing on Ming and even if they were to pass on him, that leaves us in an equally excellent position.

If all goes according to plan, we will have J-Will.....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I want to correct my post. Over at the other board this was asked a while back. I said take the next best player. I said ming over there and should of said it here. I would want dunleavy you take the next best player.


----------



## pduh02 (May 28, 2002)

If JWill is taken and can't make a trade I shoot myself :laugh:

Ok seriously I would look at:

Dunvely
Wagner
Q. Woods(NOTE I never see him play but I would watch him.)
C. Butler(I never see him play but I heard about him.)

Thats the guys I would look if we can't make a trade and Jay Williams is already taken.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

No Trades, that's very un-Jerry like. LOL



However, I would take Ming (song I can trade him when the no trade clause gets dropped from this thread....LOL)

If not Ming......


Then Butler, Woods, NT, Wagner in that order.


----------



## CHawk (May 31, 2002)

I guess I would probably go with Dunleavy, or Butler if Mr. Will is gone. Dunleavy could come in and play around 20 minutes and fit in good with this team.


----------



## Sep (Jun 5, 2002)

I like Butler and Dunleavy, with the edge to Butler. I don't think any of the guys in the draft, other than Williams, are worth rearranging your entire team around. You could plug either Butler or Dunleavy into the 3 spot seamlessly. I think Jalen is better off guarding the 2. He's just a little too skinny to guard SF's. They push him around and post him up. Jalen's scrappy, leans on these guys, and gets away with a lot of veteran fouls, but he ultimately has his hands full every night guarding guys who are 30 lbs. heavier. Against SG's, he can use his length to bother a shooter more effectively. Anyone who doubts his ability to defend a SG, just remember the '98 conference finals. He gave MJ everything he could handle on the defensive end, and then made MJ work on the other end to play D. They might have won that series if they played him a little more.


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Sep *
> I like Butler and Dunleavy, with the edge to Butler. I don't think any of the guys in the draft, other than Williams, are worth rearranging your entire team around. You could plug either Butler or Dunleavy into the 3 spot seamlessly. I think Jalen is better off guarding the 2. He's just a little too skinny to guard SF's. They push him around and post him up. Jalen's scrappy, leans on these guys, and gets away with a lot of veteran fouls, but he ultimately has his hands full every night guarding guys who are 30 lbs. heavier. Against SG's, he can use his length to bother a shooter more effectively. Anyone who doubts his ability to defend a SG, just remember the '98 conference finals. He gave MJ everything he could handle on the defensive end, and then made MJ work on the other end to play D. They might have won that series if they played him a little more.


Great point! I only vaguely remember that series, but I do seem to remember Jalen's play being very impressive - and I suppose he was playing the 2 spot while he was matched up with Jordan. Using his speed on defense to chase people on the perimeter may be the right direction to push his game. If he gets beat off the dribble, they'll still have to contend with Curry and Chandler. Oooo... that's going to hurt so good!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune.../cs-020612bulls.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines


Bulls to greet special guest
Williams to meet players, media


The Bulls played gracious hosts Wednesday, opening the Berto Center for Maryland's Chris Wilcox to hold his Midwest workout for executives from eight interested lottery teams as well as Toronto.

Afterward some team executives raved about Wilcox. But with Tyson Chandler and Marcus Fizer in the fold, the Bulls aren't expected to use the second-overall pick on another power forward.

The serious business comes Thursday, when the Bulls begin a two-day session with Jay Williams.

The former Duke point guard and reigning college player of the year has been in Chicago since Saturday and has consistently sent platitudes the Bulls' way. The team will try to reciprocate.

The Bulls have arranged a Thursday news conference for Williams, and then general manager Jerry Krause and coach Bill Cartwright will be in a group that takes him to dinner.

Krause has asked some players to be at the Berto Center to meet Williams when he is scheduled to work out Friday. That session will include psychological testing and work with strength coach Al Vermeil.

Krause denied that Williams is receiving special attention.

But he embraced the idea that off-court character affects his draft-day decisions as much as on-court skill. Krause agreed that the Duke program—with players like former Bull Elton Brand, Shane Battier and Grant Hill—cultivates the former.

Williams carried a 3.6 grade-point average in high school and will complete the necessary course work this summer to receive his sociology degree from Duke in three years.

"Character [affects] who we draft and who we don't draft," Krause said. "We're very conscious of it. I want our guys to represent this city and this organization well.

"Duke does a good job with recruiting and has people with character. To get in that place, you have to have brains and character because you have to sustain the academics."

With Houston making progress on negotiations with Chinese center Yao Ming's handlers, Williams should be available. If the Bulls draft him, Krause envisions no problems in a backcourt crowded with young talent at point guard.

"Jamal Crawford's a man now and he can handle anything that happens to him," Krause said. "He's also a two-position player. He can play [shooting guard] very easily. Jamal's an ideal [point] or [shooting guard]. He's 6-6, he can shoot the heck out of the ball and can defend No. 2 guards."

Layups: Connecticut forward Caron Butler and possibly Michigan State guard Marcus Taylor will work out for the Bulls on Saturday … Tyson Chandler, Eddy Curry, Fizer and possibly Dalibor Bagaric are among the 24 players who will attend the Pete Newell Big Man's Camp in Honolulu from Aug. 11-16. Bagaric's brother is getting married in Croatia on Aug. 10, and that could preclude his participation …

Pay for play: Yao is willing to pay the Shanghai Sharks and the Chinese Basketball Association if they allow him to enter the NBA draft.

"We feel Yao needs to compensate the club properly for their loss and for the CBA's loss," Yao's agent, Erik Zhang, told Houston television station KRIV on Wednesday. "Yao is China's Shaquille O'Neal."


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Krause is talking like Jamal will be here for awhile. He gives him glaring reviews. As for a guy like Fizer, all he can say is "He's improving".....

If Krause says Jamal is 6'6" then I for one believe him. He will need to work on strength to defend the 2 position, but he should be fine....

I wonder which players will meet up J-Will tomorrow? My guess is Jamal, Tyson, Eddy, and Jalen......


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *truebluefan *
> http://chicagosports.chicagotribune.../cs-020612bulls.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines
> 
> 
> ...


If this is a smoke screen, they are sure going all out to pull someones leg. Players are invited and everything. JK even told the media that Crawford can play both spots at guard. (wonder if he has been reading out bulls boards? ) Very optimistic article

Also i am very glad to see all of our big guys going to Pete Newells big mans camp AUG 11-16.


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by *truebluefan *
> http://chicagosports.chicagotribune.../cs-020612bulls.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines
> 
> 
> Layups: Connecticut forward Caron Butler and possibly Michigan State guard Marcus Taylor will work out for the Bulls on Saturday … *Tyson Chandler, Eddy Curry, Fizer and possibly Dalibor Bagaric are among the 24 players who will attend the Pete Newell Big Man's Camp in Honolulu from Aug. 11-16.* Bagaric's brother is getting married in Croatia on Aug. 10, and that could preclude his participation …


That's awesome!! I read that Pete Newell was thinking of retiring and wouldn't be doing it this summer. From what I've heard that school is the best thing for any big-man trying to learn the art of the big-man game.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

This will be Newell's final camp.....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Andy Katz on jay williams. * 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nbadraft/story?id=1393951

Remember when Jason Williams was the talk of the draft. No, not the 2002 NBA draft, but rather the 2001 NBA draft. 

Remember when there was the possibility of a Jason Williams in the draft? Remember all the speculation, expectations and excitement of the nation's best guard possibly playing with Michael Jordan? Remember when all the pre-draft pub and attention centered around Williams making the possible leap from a national champion to No. 1 overall pick?

If so, good. Because Jay Williams is going all but unnoticed this June.

Despite officially being in the draft from Day 1, and once again a potential No. 1 overall pick, Williams isn't the talk of the 2002 draft. And yes, it's because of three little letters .... and no, they aren't J-A-Y, his now public nickname.

The three letters that changed everything for Jason, Jay or J-Will are Y-A-O. The single name that has dominated more draft headlines over the the past month than any other name, and has pushed Williams not only down a peg in the draft, but also to second-billing when discussing anything to do with the 2002 NBA draft.

But, if you think the lack of attention has bothered Jay Williams. You haven't followed the career of Jason Williams."It's kind of cool for me because I'm kind of the underdog,'' Williams said in Chicago last week. "It's more of a challenge for me. MJ (Jordan) went No. 3 and a lot of players went lower in the draft then they should have, and if it happens to me, then it happens to me. 

"I want to make a mark for my team. But I've kind of caught the back end of the (pub) and it has made me relax a bit, work out and watch to see what happens."

Williams started watching closely May 15 when the NBA held its draft lottery. But, regardless of who won the lottery, Williams knew he'd be in a two-man race with China's 7-foot-5 Yao Ming as 2002's top prize. And, even if Houston hadn't beaten the odds, Yao would have been the front-runner. It would have been tough for any team to pass up, or ignore the trade value, of a potential dominating center. 

But the least likely team in the lottery to pick Williams was Houston. Point guard Steve Francis, Houston's rep at the lottery, essentially made it clear on the telecast that the Rockets didn't need another point guard.

"I'd be happy to go No. 1, but if I don't then I don't," said Williams, who would have been chosen No. 1 over high school senior Kwame Brown in the 2001 draft. "My dream is to be in the NBA. I don't think being No. 1 (overall) provides more pressure, and if it did, then that's what I want. I thrive in that."

Williams passed on the chance to be the No. 1 pick last season after deciding to return for his junior season. The plan, at the time, was to win the player of the year award, lead Duke to a national title and graduate. The Blue Devils failed to repeat, losing to Indiana in the Sweet 16. But Williams will have accomplished two of the three goals on draft day when he says he'll officially get his diploma.

Make no mistake, there is still a chance Williams could go No. 1. But that will take negotiations with Yao's Chinese representatives and the Rockets falling apart. And so far, they are going well. The Shanghai Sharks recommended Wednesday that Yao play in the NBA next season. Should a snag, however, prevent the Rockets and Yao from striking a pre-draft deal, Houston could either take Williams' teammate Mike Dunleavy with the top pick or trade down. And, if Houston trades the top pick, the word around the league is Williams would be the top choice for a team like the Golden State Warriors or Denver Nuggets. But that scenario is becoming less likely as June 26 draws closer.

Don't, however, expect Williams to slip lower than No. 2 to Chicago, which could end up being the best situation for both parties.

The Bulls covet Williams and have been after him for two seasons. Sure, they have Jamal Crawford in the backcourt, but the oft-injured and former ineligible Crawford still hasn't played a full season of basketball since high school. Getting Williams would give the Bulls the chance to move Jalen Rose off the ball and immediately gives Chicago a winning presence in the locker room and on the court -- a role Williams' thrives in. 

"He will be very effective when he steps on the court," says Phoenix general manager Bryan Colangelo. "He'll be given the keys to run that team."

Funny, that's what teams used to say about players drafted at the top of the lottery -- before high school seniors, college freshmen or sophomores, and foreign players dominated the draft.

"I think I'll be a leader wherever I go," Williams said. "That's my job as a point guard and I'm not scared of it. Everyone keeps telling me you'll be going to a team that loses a lot. But losing isn't in my vocabulary. Sure, it could be a struggle to come out of a program that is used to winning a lot. But I'd rather find out for myself. 

"Chicago is great," Williams adds. "Look at what happened when Jordan was here. But every team has down years and every team goes through the rebuilding process. You have to give them credit that they've stuck with what they're doing." 

Williams clearly wanted to be a part of the Chicago youth revival -- which started last season with the Bulls' drafting and then trading for Tyson Chandler and Eddy Curry. Williams made this obvious to the assembled media in Chicago last weekend. He planned on going around town and checking out the local real estate. He was in Chicago for the pre-draft camp physicals and stayed for a private workout with the Bulls Thursday and Friday. He said he would still honor a workout to go to Houston, even though the Rockets are negotiating with Yao's reps in China this week. 

Williams has the usual pre-draft jitters, especially in light of not knowing where he'll be and if he'll be the subject of a trade. But will he be ready to have an impact? "We'll have to find out," he said. How ready is he? "We'll see," he said again.

"This would be a great situation for me with the fan support in Chicago, the great players, Jalen Rose as a great veteran and the young players like Tyson Chandler," Williams adds. "All the pieces of the puzzle are here. I'd love to be here." 

But, when his name is called on draft night, what will NBA commissioner David Stern say? Don't be surprised to hear: "With the No. 2 pick in the 2002 draft, the Chicago Bulls select, Duke point guard Jay Williams."

Oh, and about that new first name? Did we all get just a little bit too carried away with the name change? And, was there even a name change? Or, was it just a way to get Jay, or Jason, some pub in light of Yao's dominance?

Williams said his director of marketing said it would be a good idea to differentiate himself from, "the Jayson going on trial for murder (the former Nets player) and the other guy (Jason) in Memphis that people are starting to dislike.

"I said let's think about it, but do it later in my career once I've established myself in the NBA. And then the next day it was in the paper. We never said it. But hey, Dr. J didn't change his name to 'Dr. J.' He's still Julius Erving."

"Everyone calls me Jay anyway," Williams continues. "I didn't do it legally. I still sign Jason with all my papers. It's weird how it worked out. We never came out and said publicly my name was 'Jay.'

Whatever first name is called June 26, this 2001 projected No. 1 overall pick will probably have to settle for being No. 2 in 2002.

A likely understudy to Yao on draft night. But just for one night.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Geez, a guy tears his ACL one time and all of a sudden he is "oft-injured"...?


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

Wasnt he injured in college too, or did he only play 17 games because of suspensions?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *blkwdw13 *
> Wasnt he injured in college too, or did he only play 17 games because of suspensions?


suspensions


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Sicky Dimpkins *
> truebluefan: Best Bull moderator I've experienced.
> 
> Dali's brother getting hitched.  I thought Dali was too. 2 Bagaric brothers no longer available, the women of the world are heart broken.
> ...


Ty Sicky. Flattery will get you everywhere. Seriously, im here for you guys either on the board or PM. Talk to me anytime.

As for Crawford at SG that was a first for me too sicky. However, some bulls fans are reading into the quote that JK made about JC being able to handle anything as a hint that maybe he will be traded. With JK you never know. 

Also i thought it was interesting that Fizer is going to big mans school with the rest of the big guys. If JK was going to trade him you would think he wouldnt go. I guess though he could be traded and still go anyway. 

Next few days and weeks will be intersting to say the least.


----------



## Sep (Jun 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by *settinUpShop *
> 
> 
> That's awesome!! I read that Pete Newell was thinking of retiring and wouldn't be doing it this summer. From what I've heard that school is the best thing for any big-man trying to learn the art of the big-man game.


I like the fact that they're going to camp, but I have heard a knock on it. Some people say that Newell's camp overemphasizes finesse moves. It's apparently a lot of stuff on footwork and body positioning, and creating space for short shots. I think that's great for all of our guys, but I worry about Curry becoming too much of a finesse player. He got a little meaner and nastier with Tyson and Jalen yelling at him, but I thought he settled for a lot of baby hook shots, when he could have made a stronger move to the basket and finished with a dunk. Hopefully he'll be able to take advantage of his size, and add a little strength through weight training. I want him to look like a young Shaq, not like Olowakandi.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Here is some good reading on quotes from Jay williams on june 8th. Good Q&A. 

http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/williams_020611.html


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Williams wouldn't mind staying in Chicago 
June 13, 2002 
SportsLine.com wire reports 





DEERFIELD, Ill. -- Jay Williams is talking as if he's already part of the Chicago Bulls. 

"I can't guarantee that we're going to do the things Michael Jordan did, but I can guarantee that I'm going to work hard, try my hardest, and I'm never going to quit," Williams said Thursday at the start of his two-day visit with the Bulls. 


Former Duke guard Jay Williams visits Chicago.(AP) 
"I'm not used to losing. That's something I'm going to love to bring to the table here. I look forward to that," he said. 

The Bulls have the No. 2 pick in this month's NBA draft and are expected to use it on Williams, the college player of the year and a two-time All-American at Duke. Houston has the No. 1 pick, but the Rockets have made it clear they want 7-foot-5 center Yao Ming. 

Houston general manager Carroll Dawson and coach Rudy Tomjanovich spent most of the week in China and left optimistic they can work out a deal that would allow them to get Yao. 

Williams said he's kept track of Houston's negotiations but isn't worrying too much about it. 

"I don't know how things are going to play out," he said. "Like the game of basketball, the ball bounces in a lot of different ways. You don't know if the ball will bounce your way or not, so I've got to wait for my time." 

If things go his way, though, Williams will soon be back in Chicago for good. 

He had dinner with coach Bill Cartwright and general manager Jerry Krause on Thursday night. He'll come back to the Berto Center on Friday for a workout and psychological testing. 

Several of the current Bulls were expected to be there Friday to meet Williams. 

"It's a great opportunity to work out for a program with such prestige," Williams said. "And it's such a dynasty." 

Not recently. The team that won six NBA titles in the 1990s has been more like the HorriBulls in recent years. They were 21-61 this season -- and that was their best finish since Jordan left. 

Asked how he'd like to play for a team that's rebuilding, the smile disappeared from Williams' face. 

"Who says we're going to lose?" he asked. "I love it when a lot of people look down on us and don't have the expectations for us to be that team. It leaves nothing but room for improvement, and I look forward to that. 

"It's a challenge I love to have, and it's going to be a challenge that I'm sure this team is going to love to have." 

Besides, after seeing the six golden trophies at the Berto Center, Williams is inspired. 

"I'd like to have more," he said. "I'm greedy. I'll take all I can get." 


I don't know about you guys and gals in here but the more i hear Jay talk, the happier I get. It's been a long time since we have heard anyone say all these nice things about the bulls and the organization. If Jay can back up with words if we decide to keep him, we would be getting some player! Yes some player indeed


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

truebllue, thanks much. It is exactly this kind of stuff that makes me want to keep Jay Williams and each day I am less and less interested in a trade. This guy is a real winner, just what we need.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*This just in!! Hot off the press. * 




Duke Star, Bulls Clicking 
*Williams looks like a perfect fit* 

With his week in Chicago almost complete , perhaps Jay Williams' next move should be a call to David Stern.

You know, persuade the commissioner to move up the NBA draft two weeks and finish this business of the Bulls selecting him with the second pick.

Hand Williams a Bulls cap to go with the team practice gear he sported as he shot baskets Thursday night, long after his news conference ended at the Berto Center.

If Williams had entered the 2001 draft, he likely would have been the No. 1 pick. But whatever prestige could be lost from likely ceding that honor to Chinese center Yao Ming leaves Williams undaunted.

Chicago, as you may have heard, is his kind of town.

"Of course going No. 1 is something that everybody wants to do," said Williams, the former Duke point guard and reigning college player of the year. "But I'd rather be happy. I don't know if I'd be happy at Houston. I know this is a place I'd be really happy at."

As if previous comments weren't indication enough, the odd sight of a player's news conference on the practice floor of a team for which he has yet to work out unequivocally confirmed Williams' desire to play for the Bulls.

Let's just say no such arrangements accompanied Williams' only other private workout, which was at Golden State.

"He proactively would like to be here, and he'd like to let everyone be aware of that," said Bill Duffy, Williams' agent.

Duffy, who represents established players such as Antonio Davis and Steve Nash as well as likely lottery pick Drew Gooden and possible first-rounders in Teyshaun Prince, Kareem Rush and Fred Jones, has told general manager Jerry Krause the same .

Why all the love for a team that won 21 games last season?

"It's in the East," Duffy said. "There's a lot of opportunity for upward mobility. This is a great market with a great tradition.

"The East is so weak that you're a player and a half away from a 20-game differential. This is a great fit. There won't be super expectations so there won't be super pressure. But I think Jay will exceed everyone's expectations anyway."

Duffy is paid to say such things. Bulls personnel isn't—at least not yet. Privately management was gushing about Williams' poise, leadership ability and skill, even before his official workout Friday.

Duffy is aware of the rumors suggesting Golden State or the Clippers will trade up to acquire Williams. But as long as Houston's negotiations with Yao's handlers continue to progress, those possibilities dwindle by the day.

Williams has not confirmed a workout for the Rockets.

He's too busy in Chicago. Fans, he said, already greet him positively on the street. Williams took a trip Wednesday to work out with buddy Ray Allen in Milwaukee, but he returned to dine with Krause, Duffy and several Bulls management types Thursday.

"I think I can shoot the ball on the outside and also drive and penetrate and kick," Williams said. "If I can penetrate and kick out to Jalen Rose, I'll do that all day long.

"If I'm on the fast break, and I have Tyson Chandler on my left or Eddy Curry on my right, it's a field day. These are athletic guys who are smart. I look forward to interacting and playing with them."

Twelve days until the draft.

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune.../cs-020613bulls.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

Thanks trueblue, if you remember there were guys on the board we freqyented last year figuring out ways to get Jay Williams this year. Things have worked oout beautifully for us despite some rough lottery luck. I am really psyched up about picking Jay Williams and just plain keeping him. I love this guy and he is a real winner. And I loved him a lot two days ago, but more yesterday and even more today. I am totally sold. I want him.


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

Ditto for me, it would be a real heart breaker for me if they didnt get to draft him or traded him for someone half as good.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/williams_020614.html


One-on-one with Jay Williams 

Bulls Draft Central 2002 

June 14, 2002 

Bulls.com caught up for a one-on-one session with Duke guard Jay Williams after he worked out for the Bulls on Friday. 

Bulls.com:
How did your workout go? 

Jay Williams:
It went really well. We did a lot of testing. I had a great time meeting all of the [strength and conditioning] guys and they seem like they really know what they’re doing. It’s really good because you need that and I feel like coming here, these guys have a really great supporting staff for working out over the summer and things are great here in terms of being able to condition and stay in shape. I did some on the court stuff with Pete [Myers, assistant coach for the Bulls] and that was great. It was kind of weird, he was trying to get at me a little but I hadn’t really stretched out that much and didn’t want to go back at him… just because he could be my coach! 

Bulls.com:
How would you compare today with your other workout at Golden State? Do you have a workout scheduled with Houston or any other teams? 

Williams:
Well, it was kind of the same, workout-wise, as far as what we did. Both places are great. I really don’t know what we are going to do about [the Houston workout] but it is still scheduled as of now. 

Bulls.com:
What’s your plan then in between now and June 26? 

Williams:
I’m going back to school just for one day to finish up some stuff with my one class. The last day of school is on draft day; that’s going to be the biggest day of my life. 

Bulls.com:
You’ve been in Chicago for a week now—what have you been up to? 

Williams:
I did the whole pre-draft stuff [at the beginning of the week] so I couldn’t really go out much. I was there for three days and that ended on Monday. I’ve just been walking around the city and hanging out. I’ve caught a couple of movies and just relaxed. I’ve liked it, it’s just been a lot of relaxing and working out and seeing what the city is all about. I’ve just been having a good time.



Bulls.com:
I heard you went to Milwaukee for a day? 

Williams:
Yeah, I went to workout with Ray [Allen]. He’s a guy who is one of my best friends and is a great guy. He told me he’ll see me when I come to Milwaukee. 

Bulls.com:
Now that you’ve gotten up close and personal with the Chicago Bulls, what is your impression of the organization? 

Williams:
They’re really trying to make moves to get things back to where they were and I like that a lot. They don’t see losing as a habit and they aren’t going to accept anything less than winning. Sometimes you see guys in a losing organization lose focus on what it’s really about. Even though this team has lost a lot over the last few years, you can see a lot of focus here and right now there is even more buzz around because they’re making big steps to get things back. 

Bulls.com:
Have you had a chance to sit down and meet with Jerry Krause? 

Williams:
Yeah, [he and Coach Bill Cartwright] are both great. Jerry is a great guy. I know a lot of people say negative things about him but I really feel he’s a great guy. My parents taught me to let someone make their impression on me so I can form my own opinion about you. That’s the way I am and my opinion about him is that he’s a great guy who wants to win. He wants to win really badly and he’s going to do whatever it takes. 

Bulls.com:
Your audience today included Tyson Chandler, Eddy Curry and Jamal Crawford. What do you know about their games and have you had a chance to meet them this week? 

Williams:
I haven’t really been around them too much. But, this was really cool—I was in my hotel room last night, we had just got back from dinner and it was around 10:30. Tyson just stopped by my room. I was with Bill Duffy, my agent, and he just stopped by to say what’s up so I met him and we started talking. It was really cool. He’s a great kid and I could tell then he is really competitive. I like that; there are no other people I’d rather be sided with than people who really compete. I compete to the highest level, I work my butt off. I’ve lost in my life, but I don’t lose. That’s not what I do. Someone asked me yesterday if I was prepared to rebuild and lose a lot. They don’t understand—I don’t lose. I’ll go crazy before that happens. Of course you are going to lose some games, but I plan on winning way more games than I lose, even here. That’s what I expect and that’s what I’m going to go after. 

Tyson’s sick, let’s be real about that. It’s disgustingly crazy how much talent he has and how good he is going to be with his tremendous upside. Eddy [Curry] and J.C. [Jamal Crawford], too, all these guys. They’re all good, they’re all young and they’re all exciting. J.C.’s leg has gotten better and I’m really happy about that for him. It’s going to get him jump started again and move him nowhere but this way (pointing upwards). 

Bulls.com:
Do you feel you’d fit in well on the court with another guard like Jamal Crawford? 

Williams:
Yeah, we can play together. I don’t mind having him create for me and giving me open jump shots. I’ll take that all day long because I know he’ll be the same way. Everybody talks about these things, it’s the same way with my height. (Williams was officially measured at 6’1 ¾” with shoes over the weekend.) I’m like, Allen Iverson is around 5’11 and Isiah Thomas is 6-foot. I’m taller than all these guys and I’m stronger than all these guys. My height’s not a problem. Of course I’m going to go to the rim and get knocked down a couple times but so what? I’m going to get right back up and act like it never happened. Even if I do drive here, you’ve got guys like J.C. or Jalen Rose to kick out to or Tyson and Eddy down low so I can bounce pass to them for a dunk. They’d make my job so much easier. 

Bulls.com:
You said that even though it would be great to be the number one pick, you’d be more comfortable coming to Chicago to play. Why is that? 

Williams:
It’s a situation where I know I’d be happy. I don’t know how things are going to play out—if Houston is going to pick me or trade me—so I’m just going with the flow. You can’t set your eyes on one thing when it may not happen. 

Bulls.com:
Have you thought about what you would want to accomplish for next season if you do come here? 

Williams:
Win. I know what I’d want to accomplish, I’ll want to win it all. But that’s just my mind frame and its been that way since college. The way I learned to set goals is to set them high. But if I do come here, I’ll want to win the Eastern Conference or even win it all. Of course you have to have little goals to get to the bigger goals. 

- Adam Fluck, Bulls.com


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I deleted my post which was the same as Dickies. He started a new thread so i merged them.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

*JWill is REALLY Piling It On Now!*

*Krause OK in Williams' eyes*
Prospect says Bulls GM 'just wants to win'

By K.C. Johnson
Tribune staff reporter

June 14, 2002, 11:01 PM CDT


Nothing happened Friday during an on-court workout and off-court testing to change the Bulls' extremely favorable impression of Jay Williams.

If anything, Williams solidified his chances of having the Bulls select him with the second overall pick in the June 26 NBA draft.

How well did things go? Williams and Jerry Krause are fast friends.

"A lot of people say, 'Well, he messed things up,'" Williams said of the Bulls' much-maligned general manager. "But my parents taught me not to form an opinion about anybody until you meet them in person.

"He just wants to win and is really energized. I like that about him. _If there's anybody whose back I would have when I come here, I would have his._"

Traditionally, Krause has taken a liking to oversized guards. Williams is listed at 6-feet-2 inches, but measured close to an inch shorter without shoes at the predraft camp.

Still, the former Duke point guard bristled at the suggestion that height will adversely affect his transition.

"Allen Iverson is 6 foot," Williams said. "Isiah Thomas was 6 foot. I'm going to drive the lane regardless. Go ahead; say I'm short. That's cool. I'll still try to dunk on you. I don't care. That's the way I am."

Williams underwent strength and psychological testing, and assistant coach Pete Myers led him through a series of drills. Williams said the session featured more off-court work than at his only other workout at Golden State.

Williams also met several Bulls during his visit.

"A lot of places you feel like a stranger," he said. "When I'm here, I feel like this is where I should be."

Krause made sure Williams talked at length with Jamal Crawford, the incumbent point guard. The team wants to convince both players they can coexist.

"I would love to play with [Crawford]," Williams said. "If I had him to go against every day, we would make each other better."

Williams returned to his home in New Jersey on Friday night after his weeklong stay in Chicago. Part of him looked forward to seeing his family and two Rottweilers.

_"But you know what's weird?" Williams said. "I don't want to leave."_

His absence likely will be temporary.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tell you what...Jay better get drafted by the Bulls, or he's going to have a whole lot of explainin' to do to some other team's fans.


----------



## pduh02 (May 28, 2002)

Damn right Dickie! Bulls better draft Jay Williams and keep him damn I'm more excited for this year draft two more weeks!


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Not only do I now believe that Krause and the Bulls made a committment to Jay to select him if he's available...I now also believe that they also gave him assurances that once he becomes a member of the Bulls, he will _not be traded_.

I think we can pretty much forget about any trades for an Andre Miller or a Baron Davis. The Bulls, I believe, feel that in time Jay will be every bit as good a player as either of them...and the fact that they won't have to come up with a max contract for five years may have something to do with it also.

Since I've decided to go out on a limb with this post, I might as well add that I believe Jay will be inserted as the Bulls starting PG on November 1. Remember, this is a player that in all likelyhood would have been the overall #1 pick in last year's draft had he declared. This year he's #2, but only because of who is drafting ahead of the Bulls.

Ok, so now that I've penciled in Jay Williams as the Bulls top selection and starting PG, what is Krause going to do about Travis Best, Jamal Crawford, Trenton Hassell and Eddie Robinson? I think we can all agree that given the questions about the condition of ER's toe and the length of his contract, he's not going anywhere.

Best, on the other hand, is an unrestricted free agent who can sign with anyone without any compensation to the Bulls starting July 16. Either way you cut it, Best has real value as a member of the Bulls. Williams is a rookie. Crawford has yet to complete an entire season. Best's experience at the point is invaluable. Do the Bulls keep him or let him walk? One thing's certain...they'd better make up their minds before 7/16.

That brings us to Jamal Crawford and Trenton Hassell. Assuming the Bulls draft Jay Williams, and assuming ER isn't going anywhere, where does that leave these two players? I have no idea what Krause has in store for them. But once again, a decision almost has to be made prior to 7/16, the date Best can bolt for greener pastures elsewhere.

Are the Bulls prepared to enter the season with the relatively inexperienced PG combination of Williams and Crawford? Remember, it was Best who finished Bulls games last year, not Crawford. If they resign Best, what does that do to Crawford's status with the team? And more importantly, does the resigning of Best diminish Crawford's trade value because teams now know he's expendable? And what about Hassell? As inexpensive as he is, how much floor time do you think he'll get if Crawford's with the club and ER's healthy?

Here's another question that needs to be answered. Do the Bulls give up too much physically on the floor with Jamal at the two, Jalen at the three and the two kids who are still growing into their bodies at PF and center? The Jamal/Jalen combo at the swing positions concerns me most. Neither one of them are physical players. Its specifically for that reason that I think Robinson will be given every opportunity to start at the SG position and give Cartwright the option to crossmatch him and Rose on defense.

Every time I start thinking about these issues, I keep coming back to the same conclusion: as much as I like him, I think Jamal may find himself traded on draft night or certainly before 7/16. Why? Because I think the Bulls will prefer to back up Williams with the much more experienced Best. Because I'm afraid the Bulls give up too much physically with Crawford and Rose playing the swing positions at the same time. Because if ER's healthy and the Williams/Best combo is effective at the point, there just won't be many minutes left for Jamal.

The other factors that must be considered are this: both Krause and Cartwright have both agreed with Rose that the Bulls need to age. The Bulls are also suffering from a serious rebounding and defense deficiency of the bench at the PF and center positions. Trading Fizer alone isn't going to bring much help in those areas. But a Crawford/Fizer package just might do the trick

The bottom line is, I have no idea what tricks Krause has up his sleeves this summer. About the only thing I feel comfortable about is the fact that he will draft Williams and keep him.


----------



## pduh02 (May 28, 2002)

Good post Dickie!

All those questions you ask are a very good questions that need to be answer.

I thought Travis Best is a restricted free agent damn I was going about to say we can do a sign and trade with him that will get at least some good solid veteran to help us out........But since I just find out from you he's an unrestricted free agent which he can sign any team he want it be hard to do a sign and trade with him.

I don't mind resign Travis Best and start him but your right JC probably won't have much playing time or some other players that play the point or two guards or both won't have much playing time.

Let see just say we draft Jay Williams for our #2 pick and we keep him. Now remember we got two second rounds which might help answer some of your question I think maybe just maybe with including some players.

We sure do need some veteran so thats why what free agents come about........I agree with need a veteran PF and C......Well, here it to answer that question just sign a veteran C which we know Scott Williams be a good fit for C and bring back Michael Ruffin the only hard thing about is if those two players will sign with us.......I know Scott say he will have no problem signing with Chicago and he is cheap so maybe not........Ruffin not sure but I know he's cheap but not sure he want back to Chicago I think he have no problem coming to Chi-Town again. We can go after other veteran Pf and C who are availblie for this offseason free agent.

I want to go back to Travis Best I rather like to do sign and trade with Best but since he's a unrestricted free agent. I don't mind resigning him let just say we do resign him and keep him and just say we sign Ruffin and Scott Williams lets look at the Depth Charts 

C: Curry/Williams/Bargaic
PF: Chan/Fizer/Ruffin
SF: Rose/E-Rob/#30???(That is maybe physical.)
SG: Hassel/Norm/Hoiberg/#44???(That is maybe physical.)
PG: Best/Jay/JC

NOTE: I"m not saying Best is starting over Jay or whatever I just try to do something but anyways lets look at the mintues for next season from line up above:

Curry(24) Williams(20) Bargaic(4)
Chan(28) Fizer(12) Ruffin(18)
Rose(30) E-Rob(15) #30(3)
Hassel(20) Norm(18) Hoiberg(10)
Best(20) Jay(20) JC(8)

Yep this going to be hard :laugh: According to the caculation that JC won't have much mintues in playing time............And the #44 probably be in the IR. 

Thats only for example to answer your questions so you might be right that JC might be traded with possible included Fizer. 

All those questions still might be remain but gotta wait and see.


----------



## bobalooey (Jun 12, 2002)

*Best is not*

going to resign with the Bulls. Krause in the Chicago papers a month or so ago said that he wouldn't talk to Best until after the draft. And that if they pick a guard with the Number 2 than that is going to be taken into consideration. Best also has said that he does not want to come off the bench. If he can't start for the Bulls he will sign elsewhere. Krause is NOT going to resign Best. He is not drafting Jwill to sit and he loves Craw. Both off them will have their development slowed if Best is picking up most of the minutes. And Best isn't stupid. He knows that his days as a starter will be numbered and that alone will keep him from resigning. Everybody thinks we are going to just dominate the East next year. We won't. We will be lucky to luck into the last playoff spot. But for this team to make a gigantic step after next year all out baby Bulls need to get as much playing time as possible. Craw Chandler Curry and JWill need to spend as much time playing as possible. That's how you get better. And Craw is gping nowhere. Krause would not have made it important for Jwill and Craw to meet if he was planning on trrading Craw. Krause is going to get help for Rose in FA.


----------



## Sep (Jun 5, 2002)

I don't think a sign and trade is out of the realm of possibilities. Sure, Best is unrestricted. But nobody has cap room. Perhaps some team has a spare big man, and needs a point guard. I don't know who's out there, though. Maybe we could pry Rebraca away from the Pistons? Sean Rooks from the Clippers? 

Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## MyBallsStillHurt (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Best is not*



> Originally posted by *bobalooey * Best in not
> going to resign with the Bulls. Krause in the Chicago papers a month or so ago said that he wouldn't talk to Best until after the draft. And that if they pick a guard with the Number 2 than that is going to be taken into consideration. Best also has said that he does not want to come off the bench. If he can't start for the Bulls he will sign elsewhere. Krause is NOT going to resign Best. He is not drafting Jwill to sit and he loves Craw. Both off them will have their development slowed if Best is picking up most of the minutes. And Best isn't stupid. He knows that his days as a starter will be numbered and that alone will keep him from resigning. Everybody thinks we are going to just dominate the East next year. We won't. We will be lucky to luck into the last playoff spot. But for this team to make a gigantic step after next year all out baby Bulls need to get as much playing time as possible. Craw Chandler Curry and JWill need to spend as much time playing as possible. That's how you get better. And Craw is gping nowhere. Krause would not have made it important for Jwill and Craw to meet if he was planning on trrading Craw. Krause is going to get help for Rose in FA.


Boba --

You make some valid points, but the bottom line is we're dealing with Jerry Krause and NOBODY outside of Jerry Reinsdorf knows what he's thinking.  However, I would not rule out the re-signing of Travis Best all together.

Last year's ineptness for most of the year at the point guard position was a source of extreme frustration. Not only for fans, but for the coaching staff and front office. Simply put, Greg Anthony and Kevin Ollie were not good enough to handle much of anything on a full-time basis. After the Indy trade, Best's abilities and savvy immediately was felt and the team's confidence began to grow. That fact was not lost on the powers that be.

Not only could Best handle the ball, but he proved to be a GREAT influence in the locker room. Besides, Best and Rose are very tight, and from what I understand, Bulls management has assured the two that they will look to do what they can to not break them apart. No real promises were made other than that. However, both sides have a clear understanding that depending on developments, bringing back Travis Best is a strong possibilty.

Thus, the likelihood of a Crawford trade is not totally out of the question. I can still see a deal with Minny involving Wally Sczcerbiak and posssibly Marc Jackson coming to the Bulls for a package of Crawford/Fizer and a flip-flop option of a future No. 1. Jax was an underachiever last season, however, there were a lot of extenuating circumstances that lead to that. The Bulls understand that and would not be looking to him to be a savior, but to be a solid post back-up to both Curry and Chandler. Also, by adding Wally and Jax, the Bulls accomplish their goal of adding a little age and toughness. For all the knocks on Wally, his toughness has never been questioned. He's not a first team defender, but he's not as bad as people seem to make him out to be.

The Minny deal would also open the way for Best to re-sign and be a mentor to JWill. Best has NEVER said he MUST be a starter. He has said that he would prefer to start, but he has never insisted -- at least not while he was with the Bulls. Besides, playing behind a JWill and playing behind a Jamaal Tinsley are two very different scenarios. My best guess (pardon the pun) would be that Travis would open the season as the starter to relieve JWill of the pressure of having to be the savior from the get-go. However, JWill would not be "brought along" the way Crawford, Fizer, Curry and Chandler were under Tim Floyd. He would play significant minutes from the start. When and if JWill is ready to take-off and start, he will be insterted in the lineup and TBest would reprise his role of being the floor general of the second team.

These scenarios are not far fetched -- they can happen. How would you like a starting linup on Nov. 1 of:

Best - Sczcerbiak
Curry
Rose-Chandler

JWill - Hassell
Bags
ERobb - MJax
Hoiberg, Ruffin

It could very well happen!

Go Bulls --


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Dickie, I doubt J-will is going to come in and start from day one. He just won't have a firm grasp on the triangle offense by then. So that leaves us with Jamal, who knows the offense well and was 4-2 as our starting PG last year. I believe BC is going to give Jamal the opportunity to pick up where he left off last season...

So that leaves J-Will coming off the bench for the early portion of the season. Now, Jamal will have to switch to the 2 at some point during the season. I'm not sure if you read the article about Jamal that I posted yesterday, but in it he said that his main goal is becoming the teams best defender. Sometimes I think that people judge Jamal too early. We owe him enough to give him a chance to prove he can do some of the things that he is criticized for not doing...

Also, Krause made an effort to hook Jamal and J-Will up this week so that they could iron things out between them. I don't think that lends to the idea of Jamal being traded...

As far as Travis Best, IMO, he is already gone. I think we should start looking for someone else via free agency. I know we would all feel better if there was a veteran back there, but I think the duo of Jamal and J-Will can get the job done. I'm sure there will be a lot of teams in the league worse off as far as PG play than us...

That leaves an uncertainty about Hassell. Well, if E-Rob is healthy, he will no doubt start from opening day. I'm sure Krause would also like to see him play 30+ minutes as well. This leaves Hassell with not much of an opportunity to shine. He will probably be getting 15 minutes or less per game next year. I think if we are going to become a playoff basketball team, we need a strict rotation of 8 or 9 players. This likely means no Hoiberg or AJ until the game has already been decided...

With a veteran presence(s) aqcuired through free agency, we can make our young lineup more successful without trading one of them away...


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

assuming JWill is drafted by the Bulls, and Best signs elsewhere, i believe that the 8 man rotation is quite feasible

they're going to have their knocks early in the season, perhaps all year, but as they grow and learn together, it should work out quite well

the 8 man rotation would look like:

JWill and Crawford splitting the point
Rose, ERob and Hassell at the swing spots
Chandler, Curry, Bagaric in the frontcourt

hopefully, a better player than Bagaric will be signed to be the back up bigman (Scott Williams the most likely candidate), and it wouldn't be totally strict - i'm sure Jay and Jamal would play at the same time sometimes, but those are the key fixtures -- that's how I see this team over the next few years.

and it just might be the best thing since... well, MJ's Bulls


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

Just like Fizer and Chandler are complimentary players and give the Bulls different player types to match up against opponents, JWill and Craw also are complimentary player type.

Best and JWill are not complimentary. Both are penetrating shoot first small PG's. Neither could match up against a team with a tall back court line up.

If an opposing team goes big in their backcourt, the Bulls could play Craw and Rose, or Craw and Hassel.

If an opposing team goes with a small PG and regular sized 2, the Bulls could go with JWill and Craw or JWill and Hassel

If an opposing team soes with two PGs, the Bulls can go with Craw and JWill.

Best and JWill really can't be played simulatenaously. Best doesn't give the Bulls any match up options if the Bulls take JWill.

Basketball is a game of match-ups, teams need versatility. Having both Best and JWill limits the Bulls ability to match up against other teams and get match up advantages. To many of you guys are fixated with pure position designations.

If JWill is picked, Best doesn't resign with the Bulls. The Bulls will most likely do a sign and trade of Best so Best can get a better salary due to other teams not wanting to even use their mid level excemption for fear of being hit with the luxry tax.


----------



## pduh02 (May 28, 2002)

I think to me is that if we do draft Jay Williams which I hope I think it is best interest to do a sign and trade with Travis Best to get a veteran. There are teams that need a point guard and possible interest to sign Travis Best to do a sign and trade.

But like I say in other post which I didn't know that Best is unrestricted free agent he could sign other team he want and we won't be able to do sign and trade though that will probably blocking the way.


----------



## MiSTa iBN (Jun 16, 2002)

*I like Woods, I really do*

But we can't trade the pick, so I'll say give me Drew Gooden...Just because he can play 2 different positions...


----------



## MiSTa iBN (Jun 16, 2002)

*J.Will,People hated em in college, said he's overrated..blah, now everybody loves em*

Once despised, but now just about everybody wants this kid on their roster


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

i have been putting most posts about jay williams in here. So here is another one to read. 

http://www.nydailynews.com/2002-06-18/Metro_Sports/Basketball/a-154702.asp

Duke's Williams Is Chicagos Hope 

Duke guard Jay Williams has started reading the real estate section of the Chicago papers, looking for places to live in case the Bulls take him with the second pick in the June 26 NBA draft.

The junior All-America guard from Plainfield, N.J., appears locked into that spot, no matter what happens with 7-5 Chinese giant Yao Ming. If the Houston Rockets, who sent a four-man delegation to Shanghai this week, can work out the details with officials of the Chinese Basketball Federation and Yao's team, they will take Yao No. 1.

If not, the Rockets — who are already stocked at point guard with All-Star Steve Francis — may go for Williams' 6-9 junior teammate Mike Dunleavy Jr., most likely leaving the Bulls to select Williams at No. 2. 

Williams must feel that scenario is a possibility. He is already singing the praises of veteran Bulls guard/forward Jalen Rose and Chicago's two young big men — 7-0 Tyson Chandler and 6-10 Eddy Curry. 

This is the type of ending Williams had in mind when he decided to take an accelerated academic load last summer and graduate with a degree in sociology in just three years. 

"The 26th should be a great day," he said. "It's the NBA draft and the last day of classes. Everything will be done."

The Bulls have been rebuilding ever since Michael Jordan left in 1998 after winning six NBA titles. But Williams could provide hope for the future.

Williams, the consensus National Player of the Year, averaged 21.3 points and 5.3 assists last season. He did not play the point last season for Duke, ceding the position to Chris Duhon. The 6-2 Williams has the ability to find open teammates, can score in streaks, is ultra-competitive and should beat out Jamal Crawford for a starting spot with the Bulls.

Living with high expectations as a star in a marquee ACC program didn't hurt his development, either. 

*"Everybody came after me last year," he said. "I was the main guy. We could be playing Joe Shmoe State and everybody recognizes their talent according to me. So if they have a great game, it's, 'I scored 20 against against Jason.' I hear people saying that they should be going to the league. That's one game. What I liked about it, it makes you prepare at a higher intensity level. You know people are coming after you."* 

As good as Williams is, he wants to make sure Bulls fans understand "I'm not Michael Jordan. Everybody should know that. I love the fact Chicago had Michael and all that success. They have the experience of going through that. 

"Of course, every team has its down years. Look at the Lakers, they had down years. now look at them. Every team has to go through that rebuilding process. I think it's great the fans stuck with it. I want to bring it back to what it was."

Williams has had success at every level so far.

"In high school I went to a team nobody thought was going to be any good," he said of his squad at St. Joseph's of Metuchen, N.J. "We got better and better. My freshman year in college, everybody thought, 'Down year at Duke. They lost Elton Brand, Corey Maggette, William Avery and Trajan Langdon.' But we turned it around and were ranked No. 1 in the country midway through my freshman year. 

*"We were in a room with a bunch of guys here and people were going, 'You're probably going to go to a team that's going to lose a lot. I was like, 'Wherever I go, I'm not going to lose.' That's not part of my vocabulary."*


----------



## RUBEN (Jun 9, 2002)

*Bulls go q&a with jay Williams*

June 14, 2002 

Bulls.com caught up for a one-on-one session with Duke guard Jay Williams after he worked out for the Bulls on Friday. 

Bulls.com:
How did your workout go? 

Jay Williams:
It went really well. We did a lot of testing. I had a great time meeting all of the [strength and conditioning] guys and they seem like they really know what they’re doing. It’s really good because you need that and I feel like coming here, these guys have a really great supporting staff for working out over the summer and things are great here in terms of being able to condition and stay in shape. I did some on the court stuff with Pete [Myers, assistant coach for the Bulls] and that was great. It was kind of weird, he was trying to get at me a little but I hadn’t really stretched out that much and didn’t want to go back at him… just because he could be my coach! 

Bulls.com:
How would you compare today with your other workout at Golden State? Do you have a workout scheduled with Houston or any other teams? 

Williams:
Well, it was kind of the same, workout-wise, as far as what we did. Both places are great. I really don’t know what we are going to do about [the Houston workout] but it is still scheduled as of now. 

Bulls.com:
What’s your plan then in between now and June 26? 

Williams:
I’m going back to school just for one day to finish up some stuff with my one class. The last day of school is on draft day; that’s going to be the biggest day of my life. 

Bulls.com:
You’ve been in Chicago for a week now—what have you been up to? 

Williams:
I did the whole pre-draft stuff [at the beginning of the week] so I couldn’t really go out much. I was there for three days and that ended on Monday. I’ve just been walking around the city and hanging out. I’ve caught a couple of movies and just relaxed. I’ve liked it, it’s just been a lot of relaxing and working out and seeing what the city is all about. I’ve just been having a good time. Williams can envision a great relationship on the court with Jamal Crawford and the other young Bulls. 


Bulls.com:
I heard you went to Milwaukee for a day? 

Williams:
Yeah, I went to workout with Ray [Allen]. He’s a guy who is one of my best friends and is a great guy. He told me he’ll see me when I come to Milwaukee. 

Bulls.com:
Now that you’ve gotten up close and personal with the Chicago Bulls, what is your impression of the organization? 

Williams:
They’re really trying to make moves to get things back to where they were and I like that a lot. They don’t see losing as a habit and they aren’t going to accept anything less than winning. Sometimes you see guys in a losing organization lose focus on what it’s really about. Even though this team has lost a lot over the last few years, you can see a lot of focus here and right now there is even more buzz around because they’re making big steps to get things back. 

Bulls.com:
Have you had a chance to sit down and meet with Jerry Krause? 

Williams:
Yeah, [he and Coach Bill Cartwright] are both great. Jerry is a great guy. I know a lot of people say negative things about him but I really feel he’s a great guy. My parents taught me to let someone make their impression on me so I can form my own opinion about you. That’s the way I am and my opinion about him is that he’s a great guy who wants to win. He wants to win really badly and he’s going to do whatever it takes. 

Bulls.com:
Your audience today included Tyson Chandler, Eddy Curry and Jamal Crawford. What do you know about their games and have you had a chance to meet them this week? 

Williams:
I haven’t really been around them too much. But, this was really cool—I was in my hotel room last night, we had just got back from dinner and it was around 10:30. Tyson just stopped by my room. I was with Bill Duffy, my agent, and he just stopped by to say what’s up so I met him and we started talking. It was really cool. He’s a great kid and I could tell then he is really competitive. I like that; there are no other people I’d rather be sided with than people who really compete. I compete to the highest level, I work my butt off. I’ve lost in my life, but I don’t lose. That’s not what I do. Someone asked me yesterday if I was prepared to rebuild and lose a lot. They don’t understand—I don’t lose. I’ll go crazy before that happens. Of course you are going to lose some games, but I plan on winning way more games than I lose, even here. That’s what I expect and that’s what I’m going to go after. 


Tyson’s sick, let’s be real about that. It’s disgustingly crazy how much talent he has and how good he is going to be with his tremendous upside. Eddy [Curry] and J.C. [Jamal Crawford], too, all these guys. They’re all good, they’re all young and they’re all exciting. J.C.’s leg has gotten better and I’m really happy about that for him. It’s going to get him jump started again and move him nowhere but this way (pointing upwards). 

Bulls.com:
Do you feel you’d fit in well on the court with another guard like Jamal Crawford? 

Williams:
Yeah, we can play together. I don’t mind having him create for me and giving me open jump shots. I’ll take that all day long because I know he’ll be the same way. Everybody talks about these things, it’s the same way with my height. (Williams was officially measured at 6’1 ¾” with shoes over the weekend.) I’m like, Allen Iverson is around 5’11 and Isiah Thomas is 6-foot. I’m taller than all these guys and I’m stronger than all these guys. My height’s not a problem. Of course I’m going to go to the rim and get knocked down a couple times but so what? I’m going to get right back up and act like it never happened. Even if I do drive here, you’ve got guys like J.C. or Jalen Rose to kick out to or Tyson and Eddy down low so I can bounce pass to them for a dunk. They’d make my job so much easier. 

Bulls.com:
You said that even though it would be great to be the number one pick, you’d be more comfortable coming to Chicago to play. Why is that? 

Williams:
It’s a situation where I know I’d be happy. I don’t know how things are going to play out—if Houston is going to pick me or trade me—so I’m just going with the flow. You can’t set your eyes on one thing when it may not happen. 

Bulls.com:
Have you thought about what you would want to accomplish for next season if you do come here? 

Williams:
Win. I know what I’d want to accomplish, I’ll want to win it all. But that’s just my mind frame and its been that way since college. The way I learned to set goals is to set them high. But if I do come here, I’ll want to win the Eastern Conference or even win it all. Of course you have to have little goals to get to the bigger goals. 

- Adam Fluck, Bulls.com


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*If Jwill is somehow gone, I expect Krause to move down and select...*




























Face it...Jwill isn't about assists. Jamal can get us assists. It's about scoring in the backcourt and breaking down the defense to make it easier for the guys down low to have an easy finish. I'm convinced Krause would take him if Jwill weren't there. Not at two...later on after trading backwards.





> A bigger, stronger (and slower) version of Allen Iverson, Wagner is a tough combo guard that can score on anyone in the world right now -- including Kobe, The Glove, Bruce Bowen, anyone -- plus has the long arms, footspeed and strength to become a good defender. Moreover, although he's a scorer, he has great court awareness and instincts, so he'd have few problems running the point as a scorer (Bing, Archibald, West, Gus Williams, Mark Price, Kevin Johnson, Steve Francis -- don't knock those "scoring" point guards). Dajuan looks to be one of those special players who will make his teammates better just by his presence on the floor.


and



> Strengths of Dajuan Wagner
> 
> Puts up points in *bunches*. Great quickness and is considered stronger (and bulkier) than Iverson. Has remarkable jumping ability for his size and routinely dunks or takes alleyoop feeds. Nice jumpshot and knows how to get it off.


and



> Has good explosiveness, and gets great extension on his jumpshots. Scores virtually at will, has been very effective at the college level making the transition seem effortless. Amazing handles and one on one skills. Can break down opponents off the dribble and score in a variety of ways.
> ---
> Still seems to be perfecting the matador defense, but with more desire and intensity can become an excellent defender.


I was called crazy, but I asked someone tonight if it were out of the range of possibility that Krause do this year for the backcourt what he did last year for the frontcourt. Fizer and someone for a pick to do Juanie? Williams and Juannie in the backcourt?

Wow 

Two Short? You've still got Rose and Erob on longterm contracts, Jamal too...


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

I just love this quote:



"Go ahead; say I'm short. That's cool. I'll still try to dunk on you. I don't care. That's the way I am."



Not only is he a tremendous talent, but it's obvious that he has that brash confidence that seems innate in most of the leagues emerging superstars.

The kid is going to be great.


----------



## bdachakeya (Jun 10, 2002)

Wagner is as competitve and explosive as they come. This guy has the will and determination as that of MJ and Kobe. Remember there's a lot of guys who has talent but don't possess the heart to dominate, which he does. I can remember when he matched up against Steve Logan and the bearcats this year. After the game in which Cincy beat us by 1 on a last second shot, Steve describe Wagner's game as "a determined bull that never stops coming". He also said, that he had never played against anyone that talked so much but, seemed to back it up everytime down the court with the perfect assist or a crushing basket when his team needed it. This guy will be perfect for a team that has a winning attitude, because he's not content with losing. I'd say that any team that chooses him will very happy, because he's so coachable and always willing to know what he's not doing right on the court. But I'd like to say to opposing guards around the league, get ready because he is going to put so much pressure on you offensively, that you're gonna be happy when he comes out of the game for a breather.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

travis will be outtie if we draft jwil IMHO, even though he probably hasnt said he wants to start, i believe thats what he really wants

we dont need a veteran point guard to backup jwil, the clips are doing fine with the youngest team in the league, but if we really want a veteran backup, travis's veteran presence can be easily duplicated by signing mookie blaylock or trading for tim hardaway, heck, id rather have tim hardaway then best anyways, but tim would probably want to start so il pass

i really think that a jamal/jwil combo would be one of the most dynamic point guard tandems in the league

i like myballshurts' idea of marc jackson, just not the wally part of it, we could probably do a sign-and-trade of travis to minnhaha for marc jax, but im not knowledgeable of the wolve's point guard situation

im more inclined to trade away trent then jamal, but if i had to choose, id keep the roster in tact as it is, draft jwil, let travis walk, and sign some veteran help though FA

i really, truly feel that all we need is a little bit of chemistry, veterans are nice, but our season wont hang loading up on vets, just let the kids grow together, sit back and relax... dont touch the roster, let it be

i feel that we really dont have to worry about having a small lineup with jamal at the 2 just yet, we arent gonna win a championship this season, maybe when we become a more serious playoff contender, THEN we should worry about the little things IMHO


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Jay Will*

First of all, the Rockets are definitely taking Yao Ming.

Second of all, the Bulls are definitely getting Jay Williams.


----------

